# handsomeness



## Alexandra (Feb 1, 2013)

Πώς θα αποδίδατε το handsomeness στον διάλογο που ακούμε σε αυτό το κλιπάκι;

Ο διάλογος είναι:

"You're asking, Did I always want to have sex with men? Yes. Are you asking, Did I think about it when we were together? Yes."
"Well, there's a handsomeness to you. . . alright, maybe that wasn't the right [word]."
Though somewhat insulted, Hannah tells Elijah she's "very, very happy" for him. 
"But I do wish that maybe you could have figured this out a little bit sooner. Like maybe when we were at liberal arts college, because there were a lot of gay men there."


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 1, 2013)

Αν καταλαβαίνω σωστά, ο ομιλητής αποκαλύπτει στη φίλη του ότι αισθάνεται πιο κοντά στο δικό του φύλο, οπότε προτείνω την _κομψευτικότητα_.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 1, 2013)

Ναι, αλλά δεν υπάρχει τέτοια λέξη, σωστά;

Ούτε εγώ έχω πιάσει ακριβώς τι εννοεί ο τύπος. Υποθέτω ότι εννοεί ότι η συγκεκριμένη κοπέλα, που όμορφη δεν τη λες με τίποτα, δεν του ξυπνούσε μέσα του αντανακλαστικά που έχουν σχέση με τη θηλυκότητα.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 1, 2013)

Παρέλειψες ένα κομμάτι του διαλόγου. Μετά την πρώτη ατάκα του τύπου και πριν τη δεύτερη, η κοπέλα ρωτάει:

- So how were you able to have sex with me?
Οπότε αυτός πολύ λογικά απαντάει:
- Well there is a handsomeness to you...

Δηλαδή:
- Μα τότε πώς μπόρεσες να κάνεις σεξ μαζί μου;
- Να, έχεις κάτι το ελκυστικό... καλά, ίσως να μην είναι η σωστή λέξη...

Προσπαθεί δηλαδή να δικαιολογήσει τα αδικαιολόγητα, και της λέει ότι είναι κάπως ελκυστική κι ας μην είναι, ένα λευκό ψέμα λέει ο άνθρωπος.


----------



## azimuthios (Feb 1, 2013)

Αντρική ομορφιά; (αυτό το λέμε σίγουρα). 

Αρρενωπότητα; (μπα, όχι το δεύτερο μάλλον). 

Ακριβώς αυτό που λες, εννοεί, Άλεξ. Είχε κάτι το αντρικό η κοπέλα και γι' αυτό τον έλκυε. 

Εμείς δεν έχουμε διάκριση στο όμορφο σε αντρικό και γυναικείο ή ουδέτερο, οπότε είναι δύσκολο να το κρατήσεις, κατά τη γνώμη μου. 

Θα μπορούσε και αντρίλα, σε άλλο ρέτζιστερ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 1, 2013)

Α, εγώ νόμισα ότι το handsomeness το λέει η κοπέλα... Άκυρη η πρώτη απάντησή μου.

Το ελκυστική που λέει η Αόρατη μια χαρά φαίνεται τότε. Η αρρενωπότητα του Άζι φεύγει πολύ (δεν θα κολάκευε την κοπέλα). Αν θέλουμε πιο περίεργη λέξη, ίσως κάτι σαν τραβηχτικότητα.

(Αν ήταν στην Ελλάδα, θα μπορούσε να πει «έχεις μια κλασική ομορφιά» και τρέχα γύρευε μετά...)


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 1, 2013)

Ναι, δεν τα είπα όλα, επειδή έβαλα το βίντεο για να σχηματίσει κάποιος τη σωστή εικόνα.

Η πρώτη μου σκέψη ήταν να το αποδώσω "Έχεις μια κάπως αρρενωπή ομορφιά", αλλά επειδή η λέξη handsomeness δεν αποκλείει να χαρακτηρίζει και γυναίκες, σκέφτηκα μήπως είναι πολύ βαρύ το "αρρενωπή" -- στην πραγματικότητα, όμως, μάλλον αυτό εννοεί ο τύπος: "Είσαι ελκυστική, αλλά καθόλου θηλυκή".


----------



## VickyN (Feb 1, 2013)

Εμένα μου ήρθε στο μυαλό το μπρούτο, αλλά δεν το βρίσκω στο ΛΚΝ και πρέπει να εξαφανιστώ πάλι.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 1, 2013)

Υπάρχει και το "μπρουτάλ", όμως, που είναι γνωστό ακόμα και στο slang.gr.


----------



## azimuthios (Feb 1, 2013)

Δεν σημαίνει το ίδιο. 

Μπρουτάλ είναι ο πολύ αρρενωπός, ο πρωτόγονος, ο ουγκ άντρας. :)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 1, 2013)

Κι αν λέγαμε 

- Να, έχεις μια ομορφιά κάπως ιδιαίτερη...

και τρέχα γύρευε σε τι συνίσταται η ιδιαιτερότητα (προφανώς στο ότι του θύμιζε άντρα).


----------



## daeman (Feb 1, 2013)

Alexandra said:


> [...]
> 
> - You're asking, Did I always want to have sex with men? Yes. Are you asking, Did I think about it when we were together? Yes.
> - So how were you able to have sex with me?
> - Well, there's a handsomeness to you. . . alright, maybe that wasn't the right [word].


 
- Ρωτάς αν πάντα ήθελα να κάνω σεξ με άντρες; Ναι. Ρωτάς αν το σκεφτόμουν αυτό όταν ήμασταν μαζί; Ναι.
- Τότε, πώς κατάφερνες να κάνεις σεξ μαζί μου;
- Να σου πω, έχεις μια αδρότητα... εντάξει, ίσως δεν χρησιμοποίησα την κατάλληλη λέξη...
-   

Ανάμεσα στην ανδρότητα που ίσως είχε στο νου του (όπως λέει η Άλεξ στο #3 κι ο Αζιμούθιος στο #5) και την αβρότητα που εκείνη ίσως ήθελε ν' ακούσει, ο τύπος τα 'κανε σαλάτα και την έστειλε για βρούβες την κοπέλα. Επειδή η αντρίλα (ή η βαρβατίλα) δεν μας κάνει. He started it as a compliment but he stepped on the wrong foot and it came out left-handed.


*αδρότητα* [a∂rótita] η, vigor, vigorous action, ruggedness (syn δύναμη, σφρίγος, σφριγηλότητα): [...] _διαγράφονται με αρκετή αδρότητα τα χαρακτηριστικά της σεμνής ... θεότητας της αρετής_ (Papanoutsos) | (ο ποιητής) πλάτυνε τα ψυχικά και πνευματικά όρια της ρουμελιώτικης ποίησης, κατεργάστηκε την αδρότητά της με λεπτούς εκφραστικούς τρόπους (Karantonis) [fr K ἁδρότης 'vigor, strength; abundance']

*αδρός*


----------



## nickel (Feb 1, 2013)

Χα χα χα! Μεταφράζετε το χρυσοβραβευμένο Girls; Σας ζηλεύω.

Και επειδή ξέρω ακριβώς τη σκηνή:
... η ανδρική ομορφιά σου...

Προσθέστε τα γύρω γύρω.
Εγώ πάντως αυτό θέλω να δω στους ελληνικούς υπότιτλους.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 1, 2013)

Όχι, δεν μεταφράζουμε αυτό, μεταφράζουμε ένα βαρετό ντοκιμαντέρ με σχόλια της εν λόγω δεσποινίδας για τη σειρά-δημιούργημά της. 

Αλλά συγγνώμη, τι ζηλεύεις; Ένα επεισόδιο επιχείρησα να δω και το άφησα στη μέση. Έχω μεταφράσει την πρώτη ταινία της, Tiny Furniture, την οποία επίσης βρήκα αφόρητα βαρετή.


----------



## nickel (Feb 1, 2013)

Alexandra said:


> Ένα επεισόδιο επιχείρησα να δω και το άφησα στη μέση.


Έχω δει περισσότερα από ένα. Και δεν παίρνεις δύο χρυσές σφαίρες επειδή είσαι χοντρή, άσχημη και βαρετή... :)

(Να εξηγήσω ότι η Lena Dunham είναι δημιουργός της σειράς, γράφει, σκηνοθετεί τα περισσότερα επεισόδια, είναι μια από τους executive producers (που ακόμα δεν έχω καταλάβει τι κάνουν) και πρωταγωνιστεί μαζί με άλλες τρεις κοπελιές, η μια από τις οποίες είναι η κόρη του Μάμετ.)


----------



## azimuthios (Feb 1, 2013)

Καλά τα 'λεγα εγώ για την ανδρική/αντρική ομορφιά λοιπόν... Χα! :)


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 1, 2013)

Ο Άζι το έθεσε ορθότατα, είναι η διαφορά handsomeness-beauty που δεν υπάρχει στα ελληνικά. Δεν ξέρω αν είμαι αργοπορημένος ή αν κάνει η απόδοσή μου, αλλά εγώ θα διάλεγα κάτι που λέμε για την φύση και που ίσως ταιριάζει στην περίπτωση:

-έχεις μια άγρια ομορφιά.


----------



## SBE (Feb 1, 2013)

Το handsome χρησιμοποιείται και για γυναίκες και για άντρες, παλιότερα ήταν πολύ πιο κοινό, όπως έχουν παρατηρήσει όσοι διαβάζουν κλασσική αγγλόφωνη λογοτεχνία.
Από το Ουέμπστερ: 
5. : having a pleasing and usually impressive or dignified appearance
Κι από αλλού:
having an attractive, well-proportioned, and imposing appearance suggestive of health and strength; good-looking: _a handsome man; a handsome woman._
και:
Adjective
1. (of a man) Good-looking.
2. (of a woman) Striking and imposing in good looks rather than conventionally pretty.

Τώρα βέβαια μπορεί ο ήρωας να της λέει ότι είναι αρρενωπή, αλλά οι αρρενωπές γυναίκες στα δικά μας handsome δεν είναι (αν κρίνω από κάτι γνωστές μου που είναι σα να βλεπεις τον πατέρα τους ντυμένο γυναίκα).
Νομίζω ότι ο Δαεμάνος είναι πιο κοντά παντως.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 1, 2013)

Όλες οι ιδέες καλές είναι, αλλά σαν το λογοπαίγνιο με την αβρότητα/αδρότητα/ανδρότητα καμία. Κτγμ, φυσικά. :)


----------



## nickel (Feb 1, 2013)

Ο γκέι πρώην της έχει σαστίσει. Δεν έχει την αυτοκυριαρχία να κάνει λογοπαίγνια, μόνο γκάφες. 
Δεν μπορεί να την πει όμορφη, με όση καλή διάθεση κι αν επιστρατεύσει.
Η _ανδρική ομορφιά_ (όχι η _αρρενωπή ομορφιά_ ή η _αρρενωπότητα_) είναι το καλύτερο που μπορεί να πει, είναι δικαιολογημένο γιατί αυτή η ομορφιά τον τραβούσε, είναι ακριβής περιγραφή για την Ντάναμ και είναι και η διατύπωση που θα προκαλούσε την αντίδραση που προκάλεσε.


----------



## azimuthios (Feb 1, 2013)

Α, γεια σου. Πήγα πριν να πω ότι δεν είναι λογοπαίγνιο. 

Και ναι, SBE, χρησιμοποιείται σίγουρα, αλλά δεν υπάρχει σαφής διάκριση στα ελληνικά, όπως υπάρχει στα αγγλικά. Εμείς μαθαίναμε στα βιβλία ως παιδιά: 
handsome=όμορφος άντρας, beautiful=όμορφη γυναίκα. 

Ενώ στα ελληνικά: όμορφος, όμορφη, όμορφο/ωραίος, ωραία, ωραίο. 

Αυτό εννοώ. :)


----------



## SBE (Feb 1, 2013)

Για να καταλάβουμε κι εμείς οι αδαείς, προκειται για αυτήν εδώ την κυρία; 


ΟΚ, αυτή δεν θα την έλεγα ούτε αρρενωπή, ούτε handsome, ούτε ανδρική ομορφιά. Αλλά προφανώς ο άνθρωπος κοιτάζει να πει κάτι που δεν θα ακουστεί πολύ αρνητικό.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 1, 2013)

Εγώ πάλι νομίζω ότι αν διαδραματιζόταν η ίδια σκηνή ανάμεσα σε ελληνόφωνους, ποτέ ο γκέι φίλος δεν θα ξεστόμιζε ένα επίθετο που να είχε οποιαδήποτε σχέση με το "ανδρικός" ή "αρρενωπός", ακριβώς γιατί δεν θα ήθελε να την θίξει λέγοντας *ευθέως *ότι είναι αντρογυναίκα. Το θέμα είναι ακριβώς η λεπτή διαφορά του handsomeness από το beauty (ναι μεν το πρώτο αναφέρεται _συνήθως _σε άντρες αλλά δεν περιέχει τη λέξη "άντρας" στη ρίζα του), που τον κάνει να την πατήσει και να πετάξει τη γκάφα. Τέτοια λεπτή διάκριση δεν έχουμε στα ελληνικά και δεν νομίζω ότι πρέπει να το τραβήξουμε προς την μεριά του *προφανούς*, βάζοντας λέξεις που δεν αφήνουν καμιά αμφιβολία για το εννοούμενο (όπως "ανδρική ομορφιά"), αλλά αντίθετα πρέπει να το σπρώξουμε προς τη μεριά του _*υποδηλούμενου*_, με όποιον τρόπο μπορούμε ή κρίνουμε καταλληλότερο, έστω κι αν μοιάζει να ξεφεύγουμε από το νόημα (όπως "έχεις έναν δυναμισμό" ή οτιδήποτε ανάλογο).


----------



## SBE (Feb 1, 2013)

Αζι, είχα γράψει αλλά μετά έσβησα το εξής: μην κολλάτε σε αυτό που σας είπε η δασκάλα των αγγλικών όταν ήσασταν οχτώ. 

Πάντως βλέποντας τη φωτογραφία από το σήριαλ πιο πάνω, ούτε αντρογυναίκα θα την έλεγα, πιο πολύ απροσδιορίστου φύλου ον. από αυτά που τα λένε "homely looking", αλλά για τις ανάγκες του υπότιτλου συμφωνώ με τη Μελάνη, αλλά δεν θα μίλαγα για δυναμισμό. Άντε να πεις ιδιόμορφη εμφάνιση, που μπορεί να ακουστεί και προσβλητικό.


----------



## nickel (Feb 1, 2013)

Δεν σέβεστε καθόλου τον θεατή. Εγώ σαν θεατής μίλησα... :)


----------



## SBE (Feb 1, 2013)

Α, εννοείς σαν θεατής ότι δεν σου φαίνεται homely η πρωταγωνίστρια. Πιο πολύ handsome σου φαίνεται. 

Τι να σου πω, γούστα είναι αυτά. Εγώ handsome θα έλεγα τη Σιγκούρνι Γουίβερ, την Τίλντα Σουίντον άμα ήθελα να της κάνω κομπλιμέντο κλπ.


----------



## daeman (Feb 1, 2013)

AoratiMelani said:


> Εγώ πάλι νομίζω ότι αν διαδραματιζόταν η ίδια σκηνή ανάμεσα σε ελληνόφωνους, ποτέ ο γκέι φίλος δεν θα ξεστόμιζε ένα επίθετο που να είχε οποιαδήποτε σχέση με το "ανδρικός" ή "αρρενωπός", ακριβώς γιατί δεν θα ήθελε να την θίξει λέγοντας *ευθέως *ότι είναι αντρογυναίκα. Το θέμα είναι ακριβώς η λεπτή διαφορά του handsomeness από το beauty (ναι μεν το πρώτο αναφέρεται _συνήθως _σε άντρες αλλά δεν περιέχει τη λέξη "άντρας" στη ρίζα του), που τον κάνει να την πατήσει και να πετάξει τη γκάφα. Τέτοια λεπτή διάκριση δεν έχουμε στα ελληνικά και δεν νομίζω ότι πρέπει να το τραβήξουμε προς την μεριά του *προφανούς*, βάζοντας λέξεις που δεν αφήνουν καμιά αμφιβολία για το εννοούμενο (όπως "ανδρική ομορφιά"), αλλά αντίθετα πρέπει να το σπρώξουμε προς τη μεριά του _*υποδηλούμενου*_, με όποιον τρόπο μπορούμε ή κρίνουμε καταλληλότερο, έστω κι αν μοιάζει να ξεφεύγουμε από το νόημα (όπως "έχεις έναν δυναμισμό" ή οτιδήποτε ανάλογο).


 
+1, εξού και η αδρότητα. Και από τα χαρακτηριστικά της εν λόγω κυρίας, που λεπτά και γυναικεία δεν θα τα έλεγα, μάλλον χοντροκομμένα ε, συγγνώμη, δεν ήταν η κατάλληλη λέξη αδρά. 

Το λογοπαίγνιο δεν το έβαλα στο νου του πρωταγωνιστή ούτε στο στόμα του. Εκ των υστέρων ήταν. Απλώς θεωρώ ευτυχή σύμπτωση - πέρα από την καταλληλότητα της λέξης για να περιγράψει την εμφάνιση της κυρίας - την ηχητική και οπτική ομοιότητα της αδρότητας με την ανδρότητα [που λέει και ο Όμηρος ότι ποθούσε ο Αχιλλέας, στριφογυρνώντας στην κλίνη του, μην μπορώντας να κοιμηθεί, στον Πάτροκλο (Ιλ. Ω 6: αλλ' εστρέφετ' ένθα και ένθα, Πατρόκλου ποθέων ανδρότητά τε και μένος ηΰ), ιφ γιου νόου γουατ άι μιν], η οποία ομοιότητα από τότε έχει κάνει αρκετούς να μπερδέψουν τις δύο λέξεις.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 1, 2013)

SBE said:


> δεν θα μίλαγα για δυναμισμό


Βασικά ούτ' εγώ. Αλλά το "ιδιαίτερη ομορφιά" που πρότεινα δεν άρεσε στον θεατή, κι είπα να προτείνω κάτι άλλο. Το δικό σου το "ιδιόμορφη εμφάνιση" μ' αρέσει επίσης. Εγώ λέω να βρούμε άλλον θεατή να το δει το έργο... :twit:


----------



## nickel (Feb 1, 2013)

Όχι, δεν εννοώ αυτό, SBE.

Εννοώ ότι δεν μπορούμε να αποδώσουμε _εδώ_ το _handsome_ με τις σημασίες των λεξικών που περιγράφουν την Τίλντα. Πρέπει να δοθεί απόδοση που θα ταιριάζει σε όλα εκείνα που ανέφερα. Περίσταση, γκάφα, μούρη, αντίδραση. Και λέω ότι σαν θεατής που ξέρω το επεισόδιο και όλο το context (άντε και σαν μεταφραστής) αυτή την απόδοση θα ήθελα να δω. Έχω όλα τα ατού στα χέρια μου.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 1, 2013)

SBE said:


> Αζι, είχα γράψει αλλά μετά έσβησα το εξής: μην κολλάτε σε αυτό που σας είπε η δασκάλα των αγγλικών όταν ήσασταν οχτώ.



Δεν κολλάμε σ' αυτό. Στα αγγλικά δεν υπάρχει σαφής αλληλοαποκλεισμός των δυο εννοιών και σίγουρα όχι παλιότερα. Αλλά στην πιο πρόσφατη εποχή έγιναν περισσότερο διακριτές έννοιες. Απλά κάνε μια αναζήτηση στο google με τον όρο _handsome_ και πάτα τις εικόνες. Νομίζω ότι η απάντηση του google είναι ιδιαίτερα ηχηρή ως προς την διακριτότητα των όρων. Στο _beautiful_ θα σου βγάλει περισσότερο εικόνες, παρά γυναίκες, αλλά και οι εικόνες που βγάζει έχουν μια θηλυκότητα, φρου φρου κι αρώματα.

Όσο για την γυναίκα, δεν είναι αντρογυναίκα, σίγουρα, αλλά έχει αδρά χαρακτηριστικά.

Θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε και "έχεις μια κάποια αδρότητα", που και περιγράφει τα χαρακτηριστικά της κοπέλας και είναι κοντά στο "άνδρας", σαν λέξη. Προσωπικά θα προτιμούσα βέβαια το "άγρια ομορφιά", αλλά δεν ξέρω πώς θα ακουγόταν αυτό σε θεατές.


----------



## daeman (Feb 1, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> [...]Όσο για την γυναίκα, δεν είναι αντρογυναίκα, σίγουρα, αλλά έχει αδρά χαρακτηριστικά.
> 
> Θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε και "έχεις μια κάποια αδρότητα", που και περιγράφει τα χαρακτηριστικά της κοπέλας και είναι κοντά στο "άνδρας", σαν λέξη. [...]


 
Τώρα αυτό; Να 'ταν κι άλλο. Το είπαμε στο #12 και με ορισμό, πολλοί το αγνοήσαμε στο μεταξύ, το αναλύσαμε κιόλας στο #27. Αλλά μ' αρέσει ο τρόπος που σκέφτεσαι. ;)



daeman said:


> - Ρωτάς αν πάντα ήθελα να κάνω σεξ με άντρες; Ναι. Ρωτάς αν το σκεφτόμουν αυτό όταν ήμασταν μαζί; Ναι.
> - Τότε, πώς κατάφερνες να κάνεις σεξ μαζί μου;
> - Να σου πω, έχεις μια αδρότητα... εντάξει, ίσως δεν χρησιμοποίησα την κατάλληλη λέξη...
> -
> [...]


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 1, 2013)

Το είδα και βασικά αυτό το "θα μπορούσαμε" ήταν εμφατικό, δηλαδή "ναι, θα μπορούσαμε". Μειονέκτημα του γραπτού λόγου (ή αυτού που δεν γράφει αναλυτικά :cheek:).


----------



## bernardina (Feb 1, 2013)

Αν γράφαμε _νταρντάνα _θα ήταν πολύ άουτ;


----------



## nickel (Feb 1, 2013)

Βασικά, αν πάμε σε σωματότυπο, ο όρος είναι _στραβοχυμένη_.


----------



## SBE (Feb 1, 2013)

Επιτέλους, και λίγη κριτική από τον θεατή!


----------



## Themis (Feb 1, 2013)

Απολαυστικό όσο και παραγωγικό νήμα. Δαεμάνε και Μελάνη, γράψατε!
Αλεξάνδρα, μην ενδίδεις στους θεατές που δίνουν παραγγελιές. Ενός αποθρασυνομένου μύριοι έπονται.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 2, 2013)

Τώρα το θυμήθηκα, αλλά δεν θα μπορούσε να παίξει και ο χαρακτηρισμός _αντρούτσο μου εσύ_;


----------



## bernardina (Feb 2, 2013)

This is a handsome woman.
This is a butch woman.
And this is... well... Alice B. Toklas (in one of her very expencive hats).


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 2, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Τώρα το θυμήθηκα, αλλά δεν θα μπορούσε να παίξει και ο χαρακτηρισμός _αντρούτσο μου εσύ_;



Αν είναι να το κάνουμε κωμωδία, προτείνω και τα:

-και τότε πώς έκανες σεξ μαζί μου;
-η όψη σου έχει κάτι το λεβέντικο... όχι, λάθος λέξη.

-και τότε πώς έκανες σεξ μαζί μου;
-είναι γιατί είσαι παλικάρι.... εχμ... ήθελα να πω έχεις μεγάλη καρδιά.


----------



## nickel (Feb 2, 2013)

Παρότι δεν έχει άμεση σχέση με τη συγκεκριμένη συζήτηση, αφού μπήκαμε στις διαφορές τού _handsome_ από το _beautiful_, ας προσθέσουμε και την περιγραφή από το _Merriam-Webster's Dictionary of Synonyms_:

*Handsome*, on the other hand, carries little connotation of emotional or spiritual pleasure; it implies rather a judgment of approval occasioned by something that is pleasant to look upon because it conforms to one’s conception of what is perfect in form and detail or in perfect taste, and pleasing because of its due proportions, symmetry, or elegance. It is applied chiefly to what can be regarded unemotionally and with detachment; thus, a woman who is described as _handsome _rather than as _beautiful _or _lovely _is by implication one whose appearance aesthetically satisfies the observer but does not markedly stir his deeper feelings <a _handsome _dress) <a _handsome _house) <a _handsome _table) <"They say I'm _handsome." _"You're lovely, Bella!" She drank in his homage—_Meredith_>


----------



## daeman (Feb 2, 2013)

...
Λεξιλογικώς: handsome is as handsome does = ωραίος είναι όποιος πράττει ωραία.


----------

